# لماذا يوجد حد أقصى لنسبة حديد التسليح بقطاعات الأعمدة



## سيد طه محمد (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عندي سؤال بخصوص نسب حديد التسليح القصوى في القطاعات , فأنا أعلم أنه يوجد حد أقصى لحديد التسليح للقطاعات المعرضة لعزوم لضمان التسليح التوازوني للقطاع و طبيعة أنهيار القطاع تكون مطيلة Ductile Failure , أما في حالة القطاعات المعرضة لضغط كالأعمدة فعلى حد علمي أن طبيعة الأنهيار تكون دائماً مفاجئة Brittle Failure.

فلماذا يوجد حد أقصى لنسبة الحديد بقطاعات الأعمدة ؟​


----------



## hamedthelord (19 مارس 2009)

سؤال منطقى والله
أول مره آخد بالى منه
جايز عشان العمدان عليها بعض العزوم نتيجة اللامركزيه
بس ما أظنش ان ده يكون الا فى حالة الــframes
ياريت أهل الخبرة يفيدونا


----------



## م.طاهر (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا السؤال سألته يوما لاستاذي الدكتور مشهور غنيم ذات مره وكانت الاجابه كالاتي
يوجد نسبه قصوي لحديد التسليح في الاعمده لسبب تنفيذي وليس تصميمي لان في منطقة عمل الوصلات للاعمده والتي غالبا ما تكون عن منسوب بلاطة الدورتصبح نسبة الحديد في هذه المنطقه حوالي12% من مساحة القطاع(باعتبار ان الحد الاقصي لحديد التسليح بالقطاع 6% كما ينص الكود المصري) مما يؤدي الي حدوث تعشيش بهذه المنطقه 
اما اذا اردنا ان نزيد النسبه عن 6% فاننا نستخدم قطاعات مركبه composits section
اي ان السبب تنفيذي وليس تصميمي 
والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## أبو نادر (19 مارس 2009)

*الكلام السابق جميل ومنطقي ولكن لدي إضافة أرجو ألا أكون مخطئ بها:
إن البيتون المسلح مادة إنشائية لها خواص محددة من حيث الوزن الحجمي ومعاملات المرونة و ....
بالاستناد لهذه الخواص وضعت نظريات البيتون المسلح التي تدرس البيتون المسلح كمادة مكونة من نسب معينة من الحديد والبيتون والذي يتكون بدورة من نسب محددة للرمل والحصى والاسمنت والماء
فلو تغيرت هذه النسب لتغيرت معها نظريات البيتون المسلح والتي تبقى صالحة بحيث تكون نسبة الحديد مجددة بين قيمتين أسمينا الصغرى التسليح الأدنى (الإنشائي) والكبيرة التسليح الأعظمي*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (20 مارس 2009)

لاحظ التحليل الانشائي للمقطع وتوازن العزوم الداخليه تجد انها السبب وراء ذلك والله اعلم نفس الاجابه اعلاه وبصوره اخري تقريبا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم بالإضافة إلى ما تفضل به الإخوة فإن ترتيب العوامل المؤثرة على تحديد النسب العظمى حسب رأي هو تحقيق التماسك (عدم التعشيش حول قضبان التسليح) وهو الخاصية الرئيسية لعمل مقاطع الخرسانة المسلحة والعامل الثاني إقتصادية التصميم بحيث تبقى التكاليف ضمن حدود مقبولة والعامل الثالث تحقيق السهولة في التنفيذ .


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (20 مارس 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عندي سؤال بخصوص نسب حديد التسليح القصوى في القطاعات , فأنا أعلم أنه يوجد حد أقصى لحديد التسليح للقطاعات المعرضة لعزوم لضمان التسليح التوازوني للقطاع و طبيعة أنهيار القطاع تكون مطيلة Ductile Failure , أما في حالة القطاعات المعرضة لضغط كالأعمدة فعلى حد علمي أن طبيعة الأنهيار تكون دائماً مفاجئة Brittle Failure.
> 
> 
> فلماذا يوجد حد أقصى لنسبة الحديد بقطاعات الأعمدة ؟​


حقيقى ملاحظه جيده جدا وانا مع راى المهندس الذى تفضل بانها حاجه تنفيذيه وليست تصميميه
واحب اضيف بان فى بعد الاحيان تكون الاعمده معرضه لعزوم فنضمن ايضا ان يكون انهيار العمود ductile وشكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 مارس 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عندي سؤال بخصوص نسب حديد التسليح القصوى في القطاعات , فأنا أعلم أنه يوجد حد أقصى لحديد التسليح للقطاعات المعرضة لعزوم لضمان التسليح التوازوني للقطاع و طبيعة أنهيار القطاع تكون مطيلة ductile failure , أما في حالة القطاعات المعرضة لضغط كالأعمدة فعلى حد علمي أن طبيعة الأنهيار تكون دائماً مفاجئة brittle failure.
> 
> 
> فلماذا يوجد حد أقصى لنسبة الحديد بقطاعات الأعمدة ؟​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سؤالك جميل جدا يا باشمهندس سيد - وبما ان النهيار قاصف للعمود في كلا الحالات فيجب ان يكون الحاكم في ذلك الانهيار هو الخرسانه وليس الحديد - لان الحديد اجهاد الخضوع له عالي جدا في الشد ويمكن ان يتحمل نفس الاجهادات في الضغط - 

لذا فلو تم زيادة نسبة الحديد في القطاع بصورة مطلقه دون تحديد حد اقصي لذلك - فان تبعا لذلك ستزداد مقاومة القطاع ( لان مقاومة القطاع مقسمة الي جزؤ يقاومه الخرسانه وجزؤ يقاومه الحديد حسب معادلات التصميم ) مما يجعل الحديد يتعرض لان يتحمل اجهادات اكبر من الخرسانه وفي التلك الحاله ونظرا لان مقاومة الحديد في الضغط اكبر بكثير من الخرسانه فنظريا سيكون الانهيار في الحديد قبل الخرسانه - وهذا لن يحدث في الطبيعه لان مقاومة الحديد عاليه جدا

 وبالتالي فالذي سيحدث في الطبيعه هو انهيار الخرسانه اولا قبل الحديد - لذلك يجب ان نجعل الخرسانه هي الحاكمه في مقاومة القطاع الكليه وذلك بان نوقف مقاومة الحديد عند حد معين لا يتجاوزه - 

لان لو تجاوز الحديد الحد الاقصي له في القطاع فان هذا سيكون بدون فائده للقطاع في الطبيعه كما انه سيؤدي الي تصميم القطاع علي انه مقاوم لاحمال اكبر ( في التصميم ) في حين انه لن يستطيع تحمل تلك الاحمال في الطبيعه لان الانهيار سيكون في الخرسانه اولا لان اجهادها اقل من اجهاد الحديد 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## سيد طه محمد (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا لجميع المهندسين على الأهتمام و الرد السريع , بس عندي ملاحظة تانية أذا كانت نسبة الحديد القصوى للأعمدة وضعت لأغراض تنفيذية لتلافي مشكلة حدوث تعشيش للخرسانة في أماكن الوصلات لماذا تختلف نسب الحديد القصوى في الاعمدة حسب مكان العمود ( وسطي , طرفي , ركني ) مع ملاحظة أنها في العمود الوسطي تكون النسبة أكبر من العمود الطرفي و النسبة للعمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني ( مع أن كمية الحديد في وصلات الأعمدة مع الكمرات تكون أكبر في حالة العمود الوسطي عن العمود الطرفي و في العمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني نظرا لأختلاف عدد الكمرات المحملة على كل عمود )
أليس من المنطقي أن تكون نسب حديد التسليح في الأعمدة الوسطية أقل من الأعمدة الطرفية و في الأعمدة الطرفية أقل من الركنية ؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 مارس 2009)

*أحسنت اخي وجزاك الله خيرا*



skill قال:


> *الكلام السابق جميل ومنطقي ولكن لدي إضافة أرجو ألا أكون مخطئ بها:
> إن البيتون المسلح مادة إنشائية لها خواص محددة من حيث الوزن الحجمي ومعاملات المرونة و ....
> بالاستناد لهذه الخواص وضعت نظريات البيتون المسلح التي تدرس البيتون المسلح كمادة مكونة من نسب معينة من الحديد والبيتون والذي يتكون بدورة من نسب محددة للرمل والحصى والاسمنت والماء
> فلو تغيرت هذه النسب لتغيرت معها نظريات البيتون المسلح والتي تبقى صالحة بحيث تكون نسبة الحديد مجددة بين قيمتين أسمينا الصغرى التسليح الأدنى (الإنشائي) والكبيرة التسليح الأعظمي*



هذا ما اعلمه ايضا
فلكل تصميم اساسيات تبنى على خصائص المواد الداخله فيه
وزيادة نسبة الحديد عن قيمة معينة يحددها الكواد والهيئة التي تقوم بعمل الدراسات والإختبارات
يؤدي الى تغير هذه الخصائص


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي*



tmmh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هذا السؤال سألته يوما لاستاذي الدكتور مشهور غنيم ذات مره وكانت الاجابه كالاتي
> يوجد نسبه قصوي لحديد التسليح في الاعمده لسبب تنفيذي وليس تصميمي لان في منطقة عمل الوصلات للاعمده والتي غالبا ما تكون عن منسوب بلاطة الدورتصبح نسبة الحديد في هذه المنطقه حوالي12% من مساحة القطاع(باعتبار ان الحد الاقصي لحديد التسليح بالقطاع 6% كما ينص الكود المصري) مما يؤدي الي حدوث تعشيش بهذه المنطقه
> اما اذا اردنا ان نزيد النسبه عن 6% فاننا نستخدم قطاعات مركبه composits section
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الإضافة
ولكن اذكر ان الكود المصري نص على ان نسبة الحديد في قطاع العمود تكون 0.6% من المساحة الفعلية للقطاع او 1% من المساحة الحقيقية للقطاع
ايهما اكبر


----------



## مهندسـ مدني (20 مارس 2009)

لا مشكله انشائيه ان زادت نسبه التسليح ولكن المشكله في زياده الاسعار والزياده في التسليح تؤدي ايضا الي التعشيش في الاعمده .


----------



## م.طاهر (20 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الإضافة
> ولكن اذكر ان الكود المصري نص على ان نسبة الحديد في قطاع العمود تكون 0.6% من المساحة الفعلية للقطاع او 1% من المساحة الحقيقية للقطاع
> ايهما اكبر



الكود المصري ينص علي الاتي 
1-الحد الادني لحديد التسليح بالقطاع 8.%من مساحة القطاع المحسوب علي الا يقل عن 6.% من مساحة القطاع المختار 
2-الحد الاقصي لحديد التسليح بالعمود
4%من مساحة القطاع للعمود ركن
5% من مساحة القطاع عمود طرفي 
6% من مساحة القطاع عمود وسط 
والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 مارس 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> شكرا لجميع المهندسين على الأهتمام و الرد السريع , بس عندي ملاحظة تانية أذا كانت نسبة الحديد القصوى للأعمدة وضعت لأغراض تنفيذية لتلافي مشكلة حدوث تعشيش للخرسانة في أماكن الوصلات لماذا تختلف نسب الحديد القصوى في الاعمدة حسب مكان العمود ( وسطي , طرفي , ركني ) مع ملاحظة أنها في العمود الوسطي تكون النسبة أكبر من العمود الطرفي و النسبة للعمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني ( مع أن كمية الحديد في وصلات الأعمدة مع الكمرات تكون أكبر في حالة العمود الوسطي عن العمود الطرفي و في العمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني نظرا لأختلاف عدد الكمرات المحملة على كل عمود )
> أليس من المنطقي أن تكون نسب حديد التسليح في الأعمدة الوسطية أقل من الأعمدة الطرفية و في الأعمدة الطرفية أقل من الركنية ؟


 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _

_ولنفس السبب الذي ذكرته في المشاركه الاولي وهو تحجيم الحديد بحيث يكون وجود الحديد في القطاع لا يمنع ان يكون الانهيار قاصف في الخرسانه اولا - لذلك فعندما يكون قطاع العمود معرض لقوي اكبر فان الكود سمح للمصمم برفع الحد الاقصي في العمود المعرض لقوي اكبر وهو العمود الداخلي - يعني جعل مشاركة الحديد في تحمل اجهادات اكبر شويه وذلك بزيادة نسبة الحديد في القطاع للعمود الداخلي _

_علشان كده نسبة الحديد بتزداد تبعا للاحمال المعرض لها العمود من واقع مكانه في المبني _

_والله اعلي واعلم _

_وشكراً_

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 مارس 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> شكرا لجميع المهندسين على الأهتمام و الرد السريع , بس عندي ملاحظة تانية أذا كانت نسبة الحديد القصوى للأعمدة وضعت لأغراض تنفيذية لتلافي مشكلة حدوث تعشيش للخرسانة في أماكن الوصلات لماذا تختلف نسب الحديد القصوى في الاعمدة حسب مكان العمود ( وسطي , طرفي , ركني ) مع ملاحظة أنها في العمود الوسطي تكون النسبة أكبر من العمود الطرفي و النسبة للعمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني ( مع أن كمية الحديد في وصلات الأعمدة مع الكمرات تكون أكبر في حالة العمود الوسطي عن العمود الطرفي و في العمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني نظرا لأختلاف عدد الكمرات المحملة على كل عمود )
> أليس من المنطقي أن تكون نسب حديد التسليح في الأعمدة الوسطية أقل من الأعمدة الطرفية و في الأعمدة الطرفية أقل من الركنية ؟


 السلام عليكم
ما تفضل به الاخوة جميعا في اسباب تحديد نسبة عظمى Maximum لحديد التسليح ( ناحية تنفيذية وناحية انشائية في منع الانعهار المفاجء للاعمدة بحصل يكون لدينا حالة Ductiltily لذلك نحدد نسبة الحديد ). اما لماذا تختلف النسبة التسليح العطمى للاعمدة فيعود ذلك الى قدرة تحمل العمود للاحمال والتي لها علاقة بالتربيط ( الجسور ) للعمود كما هو معروف فان قوة العمود بزبادة التربيط له لذلك نجد

العمود المركزي مربط من اربع جهات ( جسور من اربع اتجاهات) وبالتالي تكون قوة التحمل اكبر ما يمكن وبالتالي تكون نسبة التسليح العظمي اكبر.
العمود الوسطي مربط من ثلاث جهات ( جسور من ثلاث جهات) وبالتالي بكون قوة التحمل له اقل من العمود الوسطي ونسبة التسليح الاعظمي له اقل.
العمود الركني ( الزاوي) يكون مربط من جهتين ( جسور من جهتين) وبالتي قوة التحمل له اقل من الوسطي وبالتالي تكون نسبة التسليح العظمى له اقل من الوسطي .
واحب التنوية هنا ان اذكر ان هناك اخطاء شائعة لدى المهندسين في تحديد نوع العمود من خلال موقعة وهذا غير دقيقة فنوع العمود يعتمد على عدد الجسور المتربطة بالعمود واتجاها.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 مارس 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ما تفضل به الاخوة جميعا في اسباب تحديد نسبة عظمى Maximum لحديد التسليح ( ناحية تنفيذية وناحية انشائية في منع الانعهار المفاجء للاعمدة بحصل يكون لدينا حالة Ductiltily لذلك نحدد نسبة الحديد ). اما لماذا تختلف النسبة التسليح العطمى للاعمدة _فيعود ذلك الى قدرة تحمل العمود للاحمال والتي لها علاقة بالتربيط ( الجسور ) للعمود كما هو معروف فان قوة العمود بزبادة التربيط له_ لذلك نجد
> العمود المركزي مربط من اربع جهات ( جسور من اربع اتجاهات) وبالتالي تكون قوة التحمل اكبر ما يمكن وبالتالي تكون نسبة التسليح العظمي اكبر.
> ...


----------



## ماجدان (20 مارس 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عندي سؤال بخصوص نسب حديد التسليح القصوى في القطاعات , فأنا أعلم أنه يوجد حد أقصى لحديد التسليح للقطاعات المعرضة لعزوم لضمان التسليح التوازوني للقطاع و طبيعة أنهيار القطاع تكون مطيلة ductile failure , أما في حالة القطاعات المعرضة لضغط كالأعمدة فعلى حد علمي أن طبيعة الأنهيار تكون دائماً مفاجئة brittle failure.
> 
> 
> فلماذا يوجد حد أقصى لنسبة الحديد بقطاعات الأعمدة ؟​


 
تداخل سريع جدا مبدئيا 


الحد الأدنى من التسليح هو سبب ممطولية القطاع ..... بمعنى 

يجب ألا يقل التسليح بالقطاع عن الحد الأدنى للحفاظ على ممطولية القطاع الخرسانى


----------



## ماجدان (20 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سؤالك جميل جدا يا باشمهندس سيد - وبما ان النهيار قاصف للعمود في كلا الحالات فيجب ان يكون الحاكم في ذلك الانهيار هو الخرسانه وليس الحديد - لان الحديد اجهاد الخضوع له عالي جدا في الشد ويمكن ان يتحمل نفس الاجهادات في الضغط -
> 
> ...


 

طبعا ده كلام سليم 100 % 

الحد الأقصى من الحديد لتحجيم تحمل الحديد وترك الخرسانه تعمل بكامل كفاءتها ولما صممت أن تتحمله 
والشرح وافى فى كلام م. محى عاليه


----------



## ماجدان (20 مارس 2009)

tmmh قال:


> الكود المصري ينص علي الاتي
> 1-الحد الادني لحديد التسليح بالقطاع 8.%من مساحة القطاع المحسوب علي الا يقل عن 6.% من مساحة القطاع المختار
> 2-الحد الاقصي لحديد التسليح بالعمود
> 4%من مساحة القطاع للعمود ركن
> ...


 
بالفعل 
هذه النسب مطابقه تماما لما ينص عليه الكود المصرى 

وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (20 مارس 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> شكرا لجميع المهندسين على الأهتمام و الرد السريع , بس عندي ملاحظة تانية أذا كانت نسبة الحديد القصوى للأعمدة وضعت لأغراض تنفيذية لتلافي مشكلة حدوث تعشيش للخرسانة في أماكن الوصلات لماذا تختلف نسب الحديد القصوى في الاعمدة حسب مكان العمود ( وسطي , طرفي , ركني ) مع ملاحظة أنها في العمود الوسطي تكون النسبة أكبر من العمود الطرفي و النسبة للعمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني ( مع أن كمية الحديد في وصلات الأعمدة مع الكمرات تكون أكبر في حالة العمود الوسطي عن العمود الطرفي و في العمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني نظرا لأختلاف عدد الكمرات المحملة على كل عمود )
> أليس من المنطقي أن تكون نسب حديد التسليح في الأعمدة الوسطية أقل من الأعمدة الطرفية و في الأعمدة الطرفية أقل من الركنية ؟


 
بالظبط 
هذا ما يؤكد أن الغرض موازنة الأحمال بين الخرسانه والحديد بحيث كل عنصر يعمل على شاكلته كما هو موضح أعلاه 

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس أسامة (20 مارس 2009)

الأخ الكريم إن وجود نسبة قصوى للتسليح هدفه: تصميمي أولاً, فيجب عدم تجاهل كون المقطع المدروس هو من الخرسانة المسلحة و بالتالي يفترض العمل بين الخرسانة و التسليح وليس مقطعاً مختلطاً كما هو الحال باستخدام مقطع I Beam or Pipe ضمن الخرسانة فلكل منهما طريقة عمل و حساب مختلف. و يجب ألا ننس كون التصميم المقاوم للزلازل يقتضي مقطعاً مطاوعاً و ليس مطلق الصلادة. 
الهدف الثاني تنفيذي كما ذكر الزملاء لتفادي مشكلة التعشيش. أما الهدف الثالث فهو إقتصادي فمن غير المعقول ربط التصميم الجيد بقيمة تسليح أعلى للمنشأ مما ينفي دور المهندس و يصبح عامل البناء أكثر منطقية من المهندس الأنشائي.


----------



## amfaef_amf (2 أغسطس 2009)

لأن المفروض ان الخرسانه تشتغل معاك فى الأعمده وكمان عشان التعشيش


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس أسامة قال:


> الأخ الكريم إن وجود نسبة قصوى للتسليح هدفه: تصميمي أولاً, فيجب عدم تجاهل كون المقطع المدروس هو من الخرسانة المسلحة و بالتالي يفترض العمل بين الخرسانة و التسليح وليس مقطعاً مختلطاً كما هو الحال باستخدام مقطع i beam or pipe ضمن الخرسانة فلكل منهما طريقة عمل و حساب مختلف. و يجب ألا ننس كون التصميم المقاوم للزلازل يقتضي مقطعاً مطاوعاً و ليس مطلق الصلادة.
> الهدف الثاني تنفيذي كما ذكر الزملاء لتفادي مشكلة التعشيش. أما الهدف الثالث فهو إقتصادي فمن غير المعقول ربط التصميم الجيد بقيمة تسليح أعلى للمنشأ مما ينفي دور المهندس و يصبح عامل البناء أكثر منطقية من المهندس الأنشائي.




السلام عليكم

اخواني الاعزاء هذا هو الجواب الدقيق الذي يعطي تصور على القيمه التصميميه للحديد وكما نذكر ان هناك متطلبات تصميميه وتنفيذيه تؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار مما يوحي باهميه الموازنه بالقيم العظمى للتسليح والنقطه المهمه ايضا التي تؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار التصميم الزلزالي .......


مع تحياتي


----------



## step6 (2 أغسطس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
> 
> _ولنفس السبب الذي ذكرته في المشاركه الاولي وهو تحجيم الحديد بحيث يكون وجود الحديد في القطاع لا يمنع ان يكون الانهيار قاصف في الخرسانه اولا - لذلك فعندما يكون قطاع العمود معرض لقوي اكبر فان الكود سمح للمصمم برفع الحد الاقصي في العمود المعرض لقوي اكبر وهو العمود الداخلي - يعني جعل مشاركة الحديد في تحمل اجهادات اكبر شويه وذلك بزيادة نسبة الحديد في القطاع للعمود الداخلي _
> 
> ...


م محيي تستحق لقب استاذ على تحليلك المنطقي والهندسي المبدع


----------



## أبو نادر (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بالاجابة وشكرا للأخوة الذين أعادوا الموضوع للنقاش بعد مضي أكثر من خمس أشهر على فتحه

ورغم أنه سبق لي أن قدمت جوابي إلا أنه بدا لي أن أوضح أكثر وأقدم ما أظنه السبب الجوهري والأساسي

ألا وهو حماية البشر المستشمرين للمنشأ من التعرض للخطر الناجم عن الانهيار الفجائي للمقاطع البيتونية المسلحة

*للتوضيح أكثر :*
اعتمدت الكودات المختلفة قيم تجريبية لنسبة التسليح العظمى لمقطع بيتوني حيث تم إجراء تجارب على مقاطع مختلفة الأبعاد والتسليح وتم زيادة الحمولات عليها حتى الانهيار

وبالتالي تم التوصّل لنسبة تسليح يحدث عندها الانهيار في البيتون والحديد معا سميت هذه النسبة نسبة التسليح التوازنية
وبمعلومية أن الانهيار بالبيتون فجائي خطيرعلى حياة البشر
والانهيار بالتسليح غير فجائي لأن قضبان التسليح سيحدث بها استطالة قبل حدوث الانقطاع الكامل وبالتالي الانهيار

ومرور التسليح بهذه الألية للانهيار يسمح بمرور فترة زمنية كافية حتى يستدرك الناس الوضع ويتم بالتالي إخلاء البشر من المنشأ بالتالي الحصول على قدر كبير من الأمان بحياة البشر

بالتالي لا يسمح بتجاوز نسبة من نسبة التسليح التوازنية ي نسبة التسليح الأعظمية تصل لنصف التسليح التوازي وقد تصل بالتزام بعض الاشتراطات إلى ثلاثة أرباع النسبة التوازنية بحيث نحافظ على هامش أمان يبقى الانهيار في حال حدوثه انهيار غير فجائي يحدث في الحديد قبل البيتون

ونحن كمسلمين أولى الناس وأسعدهم بهذا المبدأ كيف لا وديننا الحنيف جاء بحفظ الضروريات الخمس التي يأتي حفظ النفس في مقدمتها فاعلم يامهندس يامسلم أن أرواح البشر أمانة بين يديك حافظ عليها بشتى الوسائل ومنها الالتزام بعدم تجاوز نسبة التسليح الأعظمية......


----------



## أبو نادر (2 أغسطس 2009)

بعد أن قدمت مشاركتي الأخيرة 
انتبهت على عنوان الموضوع وأنه عن الأعمدة
وكلامي السابق موجه للعناصر المنعطفة
وإن كان بالجملة ومن حيث المبدأ ينطبق على الأعمدة
إلا أنه لابد من التنبيه أن تفصيل الكلام السابق يناسب الجوائز والبلاطات


----------



## م.شبل ديالى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ان زيادة كمية حديد التسليح يودي الى منع وصول الخرسانة الى الحافات (caver


----------



## شهاب الحق2010 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

_يا أهل العلم اجيبوني عاااااااااااجل_
_انا احد المهندسين المشرفين على مسجد بمساحة 1800 متر مربع وبه اعمدة بارتفاع 7 متر ولكن يوجد بالاعمدة وصلة عند ارتفاع 3.5 متر يعني المسجد بدون اقواس فقط هو بتيجان ، وسؤالي هل اللوصلات التي بالعمود مسموح البناء عليها، والوصلات بطول 1متر يعني طول ربط الاسياخ،لان فيه من قالي لايجوز ولافضل ان تكون اسياخ العمود مستمرة حتى نهاية العمود يعني عاى ارتفاع 7 متر ز_
_اجيبووووووووووووووني والاجر عند الله_

_( انما يعمر مساجد الله من امن بالله واليوم الاخر)_
_تحيات اخوكم احمد اعظيم الكونيني . مشرف على مسجد اسامة بن زيد بمنطقة الحطية بوادي الحياة /ليبيا._


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



سيد طه محمد قال:


> شكرا لجميع المهندسين على الأهتمام و الرد السريع , بس عندي ملاحظة تانية أذا كانت نسبة الحديد القصوى للأعمدة وضعت لأغراض تنفيذية لتلافي مشكلة حدوث تعشيش للخرسانة في أماكن الوصلات لماذا تختلف نسب الحديد القصوى في الاعمدة حسب مكان العمود ( وسطي , طرفي , ركني ) مع ملاحظة أنها في العمود الوسطي تكون النسبة أكبر من العمود الطرفي و النسبة للعمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني ( مع أن كمية الحديد في وصلات الأعمدة مع الكمرات تكون أكبر في حالة العمود الوسطي عن العمود الطرفي و في العمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني نظرا لأختلاف عدد الكمرات المحملة على كل عمود )
> أليس من المنطقي أن تكون نسب حديد التسليح في الأعمدة الوسطية أقل من الأعمدة الطرفية و في الأعمدة الطرفية أقل من الركنية ؟


 
نعم من المنطقي أن تكون نسب حديد التسليح في الأعمدة الوسطية أقل من الأعمدة الطرفية و في الأعمدة الطرفية أقل من الركنية وهي كذلك كما وردت في الكود العربي فهي :
0.04 للأعمدة الوسطية 
0.05 للأعمدة الطرفية
0.06 للأعمدة الركنية


----------



## Amer_aka (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في رأيي ان تحديد النسبة هو من أجل حدوث مؤشر للمشكلة الانشائية لان وضع الحديد في الاعمدة هو لتلافي الاخطاء التنفي\ية للعمالة من حيث مركز الثقل للجسر وتناسبة مع مركز جادبية الاعمدة وتقليل المقطع الخرساني للاعمدة أي بمعنى مقاومة العزوم الناتجة من تلك الاخطاء............
واعتقد انه ليس من اجل التعشيش فالموضوع انشئي بحت.........
والله أعلم


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (17 نوفمبر 2009)

طبعا هو لسبب تنفيذي وكمان لعمل قطاع خرساني متجانس


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*اخواني الكرام

اصلا الاعمدة معرضة للضغط لا للشد

اي ان الحديد الموجود بالأعمدة ليس له اي مهام إنشائية
فقط لتجنب اخطاء التنفيذ

هذا والله اعلم
*


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
كلما قل احتمال تعرض العمود للعزوم الطارئة والناتجة عن سوء المصنعية كلما استطعنا زيادة نسبة الحديد وهذا ما يفسر أن اللأعمدة الركنية الأكثر عرضة للعزوم ومن الاتجاهين نسبة أقل للتسليح في الكودات أما بالنسبة للداخلية فعزومها قليلة بسبب انتقال العزوم ضمن الأسقف وحصول توازن للعزوم حول الأعمدة الوسطية
ووجود العزوم من المعلوم زيادة الإجهادات في الجزء المضغوط من المقطع وبالتالي يجب عدم زيادة نسبة الحديد حتى نمكن الخرسانة من أن تكون هي الحاكمة في انهيار المقطع
أرجو أن تكون الفكرة قد اتضحت
اللهم لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العزيز العليم
والله عزوجل أعلم


----------



## Rawand (21 نوفمبر 2009)

توضيح لردود الزملاء:
من أجل ضمان العمل المشترك بين الحديد والخرسانة لا بد من ضمان تساوي التشوهات في كل منهما فإن زادت التشوهات عن تلك التي يتحملها البيتون فسوف يخرج من الخدمة قبل الحديد والحديد وحده لا يكفي لتحمل الحمولات (حتى المحورية منها) حيث أنه لا يلبث أن يحنب في منطقة انهيار الخرسانة ولا يعود قادرا على المساهمة في تحمل الضغط وإن كانت كميته كبيرة فتنشأ مفاصل في العمود أو ينتفخ في منطقة الانهيار ثم ينهار العمود.
كما وجد أثناء تحميل الأعمدة بحمولات دورية متقلبة الاتجاه (كما هو الحال أثناء الزلازل) أن الخرسانة تنهار أولا عند التعرض لأحمال أقل من الأحمال الستاتيكية التصميمية، ولا توجد أي جدوى من زيادة الحديد عن حد معين في زيادة مقاومة العمود ككل، وبالتالي ينصح دائما الابقاء على كمية التسليح قريبة من الحد الأدنى ليكون مقطع العمود مطاوعا قدر الإمكان....


----------



## Barwary76 (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:-
اننا في العراق نستخدم نسبة التسليح 4% كحد اقصى , بعكس Beams حيث نستخدم 3% كحد اقصى و يرجع ذلك حسب خبرتي في تنفيذ المشاريع الى الاخذ بالاعتيار وجود اخطاء في التنفيذ حيث نظريا نعتبر ان تولد العزوم على المحورين X,Y هي صفر ,وعند التنفيذ يمكن ارتكاب الاخطاء عند ازاحة Beam عن محوره فيتولد عزم حول محور الازاحة و للتغلب على هذه العزوم يوضع نسبة تسليح اضافية كاحتياط.وشكرا


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا للاخوه ... ما فهمته من كلامكم ان الانضغاط الحاصل في الخرسانه سيؤدي الى انهيارها قبل الحديد ...اذا ما الفائده من وضع الحديد اذا استطاع احدنا ان يوضح آلية انهيار الاعمده فانه سيستطيع تفسير وجود هذه النسبه .


----------



## aly ramadan (9 يناير 2010)

*اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا*

أعتقد يا أخي أنه من المنطقي أن تكون العمدة الطرفية والركنية لها نسبة تسليح اعلى من الاعمدة الوسطية وذلك لانها في جميع الانظمة الانشائية معرضة لعزوم انحناء اكبر من الاعمدة الوسطية . والله اعلم
م.علي رمضان-جماعة المهندسين الاستشاريينecg-مصر


----------



## مصطفى عمود (9 يناير 2010)

السبب بالإضافة إلى الأسباب التي ذكرها الزملاء هو اقتصادي بأن هناك توفير فمن المعروف أن الحديد أغلى من الخرسانة كما لاحظتم عند تصميم العمود وفي حال التسليح عالي المقاومة أن نصيب الحديد من الحمل هو 10 مرات نصيب الخرسانة ولو زادت النسبة عما هو موصف فإن الحديد يتحمل جزءا كبيرا من الحمل من غير مبرر وبالتالي أفقدنا الخرسانة طبيعتها وهي المسيطرة خاصة في الضغط وعليه فإن زيادة نسبة الحديد يعتبر إسرافا ونستطيع لو زاد قطاع العمود بضع سنتمترات لحصلنا على زيادة في قدرة العمود أكثر مما لو زودنا مساحة الحديد .


----------



## Rawand (22 يناير 2010)

mohammed jaafreh قال:


> شكرا للاخوه ... ما فهمته من كلامكم ان الانضغاط الحاصل في الخرسانه سيؤدي الى انهيارها قبل الحديد ...اذا ما الفائده من وضع الحديد اذا استطاع احدنا ان يوضح آلية انهيار الاعمده فانه سيستطيع تفسير وجود هذه النسبه .


يلعب حديد التسليح ثلاثة أدوار أساسية:
أولا يقوم حديد التسليح بمقاومة العزوم التي تنتقل إلى الأعمدة من الجسور بسبب اللامركزية في التحميل أو نشوء عقد شبه وثيقة على الرغم من عدم تفصيل الحديد خصيصا لنقل العزوم في العقد.
ثانيا يقوم حديد التسليح الموزع على محيط المقطع بالحد من تأثير الانتفاخ في المقطع بسبب قوى الضغط بنتيجة زحف الخرسانة وضمان تحمل الخرسانة لقوة الضغط الأمينة عليه دون مشاكل (والتي تعادل 30% من المقاومة الإسمية مضروبا في مساحة المقطع )
ثالثا يجنب الخرسانة من إجهادات الشد بسبب الانكماش الذي يحصل للخرسانة طوال فترة التصلب التي تمتد لسنتين


----------



## جوده2005 (22 يناير 2010)

السسب انا لا نزود نسبة الحديد فى الاعمده 
لان الاعمد يتم نصميمها على انها تتحمل الضغط والخرسانه هى التى تشيل حمل الضغط واستخدام الحديد غير اقتصادى


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (29 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Safwat Hussein (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعتقد ان هذا بسبب فرق الانفعال بين الخرسانة و الحديد تحت تأثير الضغط عليهما (strain ) بحيث انه للحديد سوف يكون اعلي من الخرسانة - و عليه لن يكون هناك(shear flow between the concrete and the steel ) .

this will also affect the bond between the concrete and steel .

هذا و الله اعلم


----------



## م.عمار القيسي (4 فبراير 2010)

جيد
...
....
...


----------



## بوسكابوسي (4 فبراير 2010)

معلش يا جماعه انا عرفه ان اسئلتي دي غريبه شويه اصل انا لسه في اولي مدني فمش فاهمه كل اللي بيتقال عايزا اسأل
يعني ايه التعشيش وكمان الفرق بين الاعمده الوسطي والمركزيه 
وبجد الناس هنا جامدين اخر حاجه وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zoma82 (4 فبراير 2010)

بصراحة انا راى ان الاعمدة ليست تتعرض بشكل دائم فقط
الى قوى ضغط وانما لو انتم لاحظتم عند حل المنشات كمبنى متكامل سوف تجدوا ان الاعمدة فى الادوار العليا تتعرض الى عزوم اكتر وتكون قوى الضغط اقل وبالتالى يكون القطاع معرض الى انحناء اكتر منه الى ضغط وبالتالى فلابد الا نقل عن نسبة معينة فى الحديد


----------



## zoma82 (4 فبراير 2010)

مع مراعاة ايضا الاتزيد النسبة الموضوعة للحديد عن نسبة من القطاع والا حدث تعشيش والمقصود بالتعشيش عدم قدرة الخرسانة المصبوبة على ملئ القطاع المراد صبه لوجود كثافة من الحديد تمنع الخرسانة من الوصول لجميع الاماكن وخاصة لو عندك وصل لحديد الاعمدة ولو عندك كمان مكان تقاطع العمود مع الكمرة مع وجود الكانات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 فبراير 2010)

the axial force will be resisted by concrete
concrete will carry bearing force equal to 0.6Fcu
if you add very strong steel the crushing failure inside the concrete will happen due to bearing failure
I will say one example
one raft the depth of the raft 2Meter
the reinforcemnt is [email protected]
assume I have one steel column 10cmx10cm
this will will carry 500ton (assume that) okay
the reft will not fail okay
but bearing failure will happen under the column because the concrete will carry more than 0.6Fcu okay

so if you add more steel the core of concrete itself will fail
because who assume the load will be distributed by the ratios of areas between each material (concret and steel) the load will trnasfer through both of them
between the steel there is aconcrete for this area of concrete inside the steel bars ,locally you have to check if the load will be more than 0.6Fcu or no,
let us imagine the problem from other way
imagine you add very strong steel say 30% okay
now you have rigid steel ,deflection in vertical direction is zero (rigid ) ..okay
now what will happen for concrete
the concrete will move down and the depth of concrete will reduce more and more
the crushing of concrete locally will appear
the cover of concrete will fail
the concrete will crash and will try to escape from the cage of reinforcemnt
the bars will buckl and the column finally will collapse
I will say one other example
if you have a car
you can not push this car by cat with horse
so this point lead us to keep in mind the compatiblity between materials
if i design beam I can not add dia 40mm with diameter 10 mm
the same concept of cat and horse
i cant add 6 bars T32 in column 300mmx300mm
finally thank you for your ques
regards for all


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 فبراير 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> the axial force will be resisted by concrete
> concrete will carry bearing force equal to 0.6Fcu
> if you add very strong steel the crushing failure inside the concrete will happen due to bearing failure
> I will say one example
> ...


 
I am waiting for further scientific disuccsion
thanks for all


----------



## بوسكابوسي (9 فبراير 2010)

zoma82 قال:


> مع مراعاة ايضا الاتزيد النسبة الموضوعة للحديد عن نسبة من القطاع والا حدث تعشيش والمقصود بالتعشيش عدم قدرة الخرسانة المصبوبة على ملئ القطاع المراد صبه لوجود كثافة من الحديد تمنع الخرسانة من الوصول لجميع الاماكن وخاصة لو عندك وصل لحديد الاعمدة ولو عندك كمان مكان تقاطع العمود مع الكمرة مع وجود الكانات


 
شكرا يا بشمهندس علي الرد
بس انا عايزا اعرف ايه الفرق بين الاعمده الوسطي والاعمده المركزيه
هل الاعمده المركزيه تحمل احمال كبيره ومركزه ولذلك سموها مركزيه؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو الافاده​


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (11 فبراير 2010)

لضمان حصول الفشل في الحديد اولا قبل الخرسانة هذا من باب ومن باب اخر فلا يوجد في اي مواصفة معتمدة ضغط خالص وانما يوجد حد ادنى من العزوم يجب اخذه بنظر الاعتبار وتختلف قيمة هذا العزم حسب المواصفة


----------



## ايمن زكريا شمس (11 فبراير 2010)

the failure of axially loaded volumn is brittle with no warning .up to 80percent of total load no sign of cracking appears . suddenly vertical cracks start to appear leading to collapse of column . since failure is brittle columns are designer with high FOS to 1.75 and 1.35 for conc and steel. also the designing equation take into account the effect of min ecc of .05t or 20mm which cause add moment on the column .
فائده التسلبيح الراسي تتحمل جزء من الحمل الراسي
تقاوم عزوم الزلازل وتقاوم النكماش وتعمل على تقليل مساحه القطاع وتعمل على زياده الممطوليهوتحمي اركان العمود من الكسر
ولايزيد النسبه عن القصوى لأن القطاع غرضه الساسي تحمل الضغط والخرسانه مقاومتها للضغط جيده فبو زدنا الحديد عن النسبه سوف يقل القطاع المقاوم ولكن في رايي انه من اممكن زياده هذه النسبه عن طريق زياده مقاومه الخرسانه


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (11 فبراير 2010)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عندي سؤال بخصوص نسب حديد التسليح القصوى في القطاعات , فأنا أعلم أنه يوجد حد أقصى لحديد التسليح للقطاعات المعرضة لعزوم لضمان التسليح التوازوني للقطاع و طبيعة أنهيار القطاع تكون مطيلة Ductile Failure , أما في حالة القطاعات المعرضة لضغط كالأعمدة فعلى حد علمي أن طبيعة الأنهيار تكون دائماً مفاجئة Brittle Failure.
> 
> فلماذا يوجد حد أقصى لنسبة الحديد بقطاعات الأعمدة ؟​


أخى العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد أعدتنى بسؤالك هذا للسنوات الأوالى من دراستى بكلية الهندسة وعلى الأخص السنة الأولى فى القسم المدنى ، ولقد درسنا فى هذه السنة سلوك الخرسانة أثناء مراحل التحميل المختلفة للقطاع الخرسانى .
وقد تعلمنا أنه عند التصميم يوج ثلاثة أنواع من أنواع الإنهيار وهى كما يلى :
Tension Failure & Compression Failure & Balance Failure
وسأقوم بشرح الأنواع الثلاثة فيما يلى :
أولاً Balance Failure :  وفى هذه الحالة يتم التصميم لكى يحدث إنهيار فى الحديد فى نفس الوقت الذى يحدث فيه إنهيار فى الخرسانة ويحدث نتيجة لذلك ما يسمى بالإنهيار المتوازن (Balance Failure ) وهذا النوع يفضل فى التصميم لأنه عند حدوثه نجد بعض التصدعات فى العناصر الخرسانية قبل حدوث الإنهيار الكامل والذى ينتج عنه إتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية وسرعة مغادرة المنشا .
ثالثاً Tension Failure : وفى هذه الحالة يتم التصميم لكى يحدث إنهيار فى الخرسانة أولاً ثم يحدث بعد ذلك إنهيار فى الحديد ويحدث نتيجة لذلك ما يسمى بالإنهيار الفجائى ( Sudden Failure ) وهذا النوع لا يفضل لأنه من الممكن أن ينتج عنه خسائر فى الأرواح عند إنهيار المنشآت ولا يوجد أى إنذار عند حدوثه . 
ثالثاً Tension Failure : وفى هذه الحالة يتم التصميم لكى يحدث إنهيار فى الحديد أولاً ثم يحدث بعد ذلك إنهيار فى الخرسانة ويحدث نتيجة لذلك ما يسمى بالإنهيار الفجائى ( Sudden Failure ) وهذا النوع لا يفضل لأنه من الممكن أن ينتج عنه خسائر فى الأرواح عند إنهيار المنشآت ولا يوجد أى إنذار عند حدوثه .
ومما سبق يوجد نسب حديد تسليح قصوى في القطاعات لأنه إذا زادت نسبة الحديد فى القطاعات عن نسبة معينة سيكون الإنفعال فى الحديد أكبر من الإنفعال المطلوب فى الخرسانة حتى لا يحدث الإنهيار فى الخرسانة فيؤدى ذلك إلى حدوث ما يعرف بـ ( Sudden Failure )
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم​


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (11 فبراير 2010)

لا اعتقد ان الحديد يلعب دورا في تحمل الضغط في الاعمده بنفس الطريقه التي يقاوم بها الشد في الجسور , وذلك لان مقاومة الحديد في الشد تمنع حدوث تهدل اصلا في الجسر وذلك بسبب موقعها في الجسر حيث تتعرض المنطقه التي يثبت بها الحديد لاكبر قيمة انفعال وبالتالي عندما يبقي الحديد قيمة الانفعال منخفضه في اسفل او اعلى الجسر حسب مكان العزم فان العضو الانشائي سليم حيث يتوجب على الاجهادات تجاوز الحديد لتبدأ بالتأثير على الخرسانه .

اما في الاعمده فان المقطع عموما يتعرض لاجهادات الضغط بشكل متساوي ولذلك فان الدور الذي سيلعبه الحديد في مقاومة الضغط انه سيساند الخرسانه الملاصقه له وسيقلل من قيمة الانفعالات فيها وفي هذه الحاله يمكننا تخيله كإطار يتكون من الحديد والخرسانه الخارجيه يحتوي الخرسانه الداخليه ويقلل الانفعال الحاصل فيها وذلك عن طريق تقليل الانفعال الجانبي حيث لا يمكن ان يحدث الانفعال الطولي باتجاه الضغط الا بحدوث انفعال جانبي وهذا ما تعلمناه من نسبة بواسون حيث يمنع الحديد هذا الانفعال ويمكننا تخيله كانبوب حديدي يحتوي الخرسانه في داخله حيث تساعد الكانات الحديد بشكل كبير في لعب هذا الدورحيث تمنعه من التحنيب بتحويل الانفعال الجانبي في الخرسانه الى قوة شد في الكانه فلا يحدث انفعال جانبي في الخرسانه الا بحدوث انفعال شد في الكانه فلا ينهار العمود الا بعد حدوث قطع او تحنيب في الحديد وقطع في الكانات الموجود داخله​ 

اذا تخيلنا عمود بنسبة تسليح 10% فما الذي سيحدث سيبدأ التحميل على العمود وستبدأ الانفعالات بالتشكل ,,, في المرحله الاولى ستتقلص الخرسانه في منتصف العمود باكبر قيمه وتقل القيمه كلما ابتعدنا عن المركز حتى نصل الى منطقة الحديد في الاطراف والتي ستكون قيمة الانفعال فيها نفس قيمة الانفعال في الحديد , طبعا الانفعال لا يحدث في اتجاه واحد وعليه فالتقلص الحادث في الخرسانه سينتج عنه تمدد جانبي في الخرسانه والذي سيحاول دفع الخرسانه الى الخارج وعندما تصل هذه القيمه للحديد الموجود في الاطار الخارجي هنا تلعب الكانات دورها في منع تحدب العمود حيث سيؤثر ذلك على الكانه باجهادات شد في مقطع الكانه (ولان مقاومة الحديد للشد عاليه جدا نستخدم قطر قضيب صغير للكانه) ...مما يمنع من حدوث تحدب وبالتالي تقليل الانفعال الجانبي في الخرسانه في المنتصف مما يعني تقليل انفعال الانضغاط الرئيسي في الخرسانه وبالتالي زيادة مقاومة العمود ككل للانضغاط 
اعتقد ان سبب منع زيادة النسبه هو اقتصادي .... فالارجح انه تبين في التجارب ان الزياده في هذه النسبه لن تلعب دورا في مقاومة العمود حيث سينهار احد مكونات العمود قبل الاخر ...حيث يمكن ان تنهار الكانات بالشد ...حيث سيتوجب ذلك زيادة مقطح حديد الكانه مما يؤدي لمقطع خرساني مكلف جدا ويفضل استبداله بمقطع حديدي اقل كلفة , كما وستؤخر زيادة النسبه من ظهور التشققات في الوجه الخارجي للعمود بالرغم من وجود احمال هائله وبالتالي قد تنقطع الكانه تحت تأثير اجهادات الشد الهائله ومن ثم ينهار العمود فجأة بدون تحذير لان القضبان الطوليه غير كافيه بدون كانات من تأدية دورها كإطار يمنع الانفعالات الجانبيه .
هل تعتقدون ان التحليل السابق منطقي ..... بصراحه هذه اول مره افكر كيف يعمل حديد التسليح في الاعمده .... اتمنى ان تعلقوا على هذا التحليل لربما شكل هذا نقاشنا بداية لنفهم الموضوع بشكل واضح​


----------



## مش لاقي (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (24 مايو 2010)

ســـؤال رائع بجـــد و الله يا طه و متفق تماما مع كل التعليقات السابقـــه , و اضيف ان التكلفــه هى اساس الحد الاقصى لحديد العمود الطولى .


----------



## اسامه جابالله (17 يونيو 2010)

انا اعتقد ان كل ما قيل جيد ولكن انا اعتقد انه بما ان الخرسانه تتحمل ضغط والاعمده اساسا اعضاء ضغط فانها لا تحتاج الا لنسبه دنوي لمنع الانبعاج فقط والله اعلم


----------



## engmans (20 يونيو 2010)

م.طاهر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هذا السؤال سألته يوما لاستاذي الدكتور مشهور غنيم ذات مره وكانت الاجابه كالاتي
> يوجد نسبه قصوي لحديد التسليح في الاعمده لسبب تنفيذي وليس تصميمي لان في منطقة عمل الوصلات للاعمده والتي غالبا ما تكون عن منسوب بلاطة الدورتصبح نسبة الحديد في هذه المنطقه حوالي12% من مساحة القطاع(باعتبار ان الحد الاقصي لحديد التسليح بالقطاع 6% كما ينص الكود المصري) مما يؤدي الي حدوث تعشيش بهذه المنطقه
> اما اذا اردنا ان نزيد النسبه عن 6% فاننا نستخدم قطاعات مركبه composits section
> ...



شكرا جزيلا على هذه الافاده


----------



## مصطفى عمود (20 يونيو 2010)

الأصل ألا يكون هناك حديد في العمود بالمرة لأن الخرسانة تشيل في الضغط أضعاف أضعاف ما في الشد ولكن كون العمود قد يتعرض لأحمال أفقية من الرياح أو لعزوم محلية من البلكونات أو الوصلات مع الجسور فلا بد من تواجد حديد يمتص الإجهادات الشدية وقد أعطيت النسبة القصوى لذلك حتى لا يستخدم الحديد كوسيلة لتصغير قطاع الخرسانة إذ إذا شعر المصمم أن الحديد أكثر من النسبة القصوى ففورا يقوم بزيادة القطاع لأن الكسب في القوة بزيادة قطاع الخرسانة أكثر بعشر مرات من الكسب من الحديد العالي المقاومة للقطاع والخرسانة أرخص من الحديد فالتوفير وارد هنا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2010)

mostafa farghaly قال:


> أخى العزيز
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد أعدتنى بسؤالك هذا للسنوات الأوالى من دراستى بكلية الهندسة وعلى الأخص السنة الأولى فى القسم المدنى ، ولقد درسنا فى هذه السنة سلوك الخرسانة أثناء مراحل التحميل المختلفة للقطاع الخرسانى .
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل اعتقد ان حضرتك محتاج تراجع هذه المشاركه لان بها بعض التعديلات الواجبه - وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mhammad09 (20 يونيو 2010)

من إعتقادي أن الأعمدة تعمل أيضاً كجسور عند تعرضها لأحمال أفقية ( لكن تعبير جسور مجازي) .. لذا بالإضافة إلى أنها أمور تنفيذية فالتصميم يحكم بعض الأمور أحيانأً ...


----------



## Eng.zeky (20 يونيو 2010)

*بصراحة انا راى ان الاعمدة لا تتعرض لضغط فقط وانما تتعرض الى عزوم (ممكن العزوم تكون اكبر قوة الضغط ) بالتالى فلابد الا تقل نسبة الحديد عن نسبة معينة *​


----------



## يونس الدايمي (20 يونيو 2010)

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم .*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يونيو 2010)

ببساطة حينما نقوم بتصميم المقطع الخرسانى لعمود معرض لضغط نقول:
compression force = Fcu *Ac *0.45 + 0.67Fy *As

سوف ننصمم الان عمود مساحة الحديد به 30% 
فى الواقع ماذا حدث ؟
لنناقش ذلك الحل
1-مساحة مقطع الخرسانة للعمود قد تناقصت 
2-الحديد سيشارك فى الأحمال الرأسية بصورة كبيرة بينما الخرسانة ستشارك بصورة ضعيفة
إن ذلك غير محبب لماذا ؟ لأن زيادة قوى الضغط على قضبان الحديد ممكن أن يعرضها لمشكلة الأنبعاج
ثانيا بما ان الخرسانة إنهيارها مفاجئ فبدلا من أن نقوم بزيادة المقطع الخرسانى قمنا بتقليله

إذن إن طريقة التفكير بزيادة التسليح بالعمود فى الواقع لا تزيد نسب الأمان بالعمود بل بالعكس تقللها
لماذا إذن نستخدم التسليح وبتلك النسب؟
فى الواقع العناصر المعرضة لضغط مثل الأعمدة يتولد عليها ما يعرف بقوى الأنفجار وهى عبارة عن قوى شد تتولد بداخل العمود وتتحرك بإتجاه الكانات للعمود
لهذا ولكى نقوم بعمل مثل تطويق لذلك العمود ومنع حدوث ذلك الأنهيار نستخدم التسليح الرأسى ملفوفا حوله كانات العمود

بكل تأكيد تلك فائدة من ضمن فوائد التسليح العديدة

خلاصة القول زيادة التسليح ستؤدى إلى صغر مقطع الخرسانة وستؤدى إلى إحتمالية حدوث إنبعاج بقضبان التسليح
وعند حدوث زلزال ستجد أنه نتيجة للتشققات التى ستحدث بمقطع خرسانى صغير مع وجود كمية كبيرة من التسليح 
لاشك سيعجل ذلك بإنهيار العمود عنه فى حالة أستخدام النسب المقترحة


----------



## عماد عيسى النعيمي (20 يونيو 2010)

الاعمده بشكل اساسي تتعرض لقوى ضغط والخرسانه تتحمل قوى الضغط بشكل جيد وافضل من حديد التسليح ولكن القوى المنقوله للاعمده من البلاطات لا تكون مركزيه على العمود لذلك يتم وضع حديد التسليح في العمود لمقاومة ما قد ينتج عن هذه القوى الغير مركزيه من قوى شد ويتم وضع نسب قصوىلحديد التسليح حتى تكون عملية التصميم اقتصاديه


----------



## الامير النبيل1 (20 يونيو 2010)

كلام جدا صحيح للاستشاري لان زياده حديد التسليح لاي مقطع سيؤدي بدوره مايسمى comprsion failur ,اي الفشل المفجاء وبدون اي سابق انذار , كما ان اقتراح المنطقه الرابطه بين اي دورين سوف تصل عندها نسبه التسليح الى الضعف ايضا صحيح....


----------



## جلال طاهر (21 يونيو 2010)

باختصار لسبب تنفيذي وهو منع حصول ازدحام شديد بين قضبان التسليح عند منطقة الوصلات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يونيو 2010)

لوكان الأمرلسبب تنفيذى فقط فيمكننا أن نضع الحديد بداخل المقطع الخرسانى 
فمثلا لو لدينا عمود 50سم ب 50 سم يمكننا أن نضع طبقة من الحديد على المحيط الخارجى للعمود كما يمكننا أن نضع طبقة اخرى من التسليح بداخل العمود وبذلك نتفادى مشاكل التنفيذ 
لكن المشكلة لها بعد اخر كما أشرنا فى المشاركة السابقة

تحياتى لكم جميعا زملائى الأفاضل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> لوكان الأمرلسبب تنفيذى فقط فيمكننا أن نضع الحديد بداخل المقطع الخرسانى
> فمثلا لو لدينا عمود 50سم ب 50 سم يمكننا أن نضع طبقة من الحديد على المحيط الخارجى للعمود كما يمكننا أن نضع طبقة اخرى من التسليح بداخل العمود وبذلك نتفادى مشاكل التنفيذ
> لكن المشكلة لها بعد اخر كما أشرنا فى المشاركة السابقة
> 
> تحياتى لكم جميعا زملائى الأفاضل


 
كلامك مظبوط جداً يا اخ ميخائيل - والموضوع ببساطه هو تحجيم دور الحديد في حدود معينه لا يتعداها - وهي الحد الاقصي لنسبة الحديد - حتي نترك الفرصه لعمل الخرسانه في مقاومة الاجهادات حيث انها معنيه بمقاومة الضغط ومهمله في الشد 
والحديد طبعا بيقاوم ضغط ايضاً وبقيمه عاليه تساوي مقاومته في الشد ولكنها مشروطه بعدم حدوث الانبعاج وبالتالي تصبح الخرسانه اجدي وانفع لانها غير مشروطه 

وعلشان كده في ال composite sections design تجد ان نسبة الحديد في هذا النوع من القطاعات اكبر لان الشرط اللازم لتشغيل الحديد وهو عدم حدوث الانبعاج يتم تحقيقه بعمل steel plates خارجيه اضافيه ذات سماكه معينه للقطاع ككل تمنع ان يحدث هذا الانبعاج وتجعله يتحول الي قوي شد علي هذه steel plates المصنوعه من الحديد وبالتالي نستفيد من مقاومة الحديد للشد في هذه الجزئيه علي ال steel plates
وبالتالي عند المزج بين مقاومة الحديد الرئيسي في العمود للضغط ومقاومة الخرسانه نحصل علي مقاومه اكبر للقطاع ككل وهو الهدف من تصميم هذا النوع من القطاعات 

ومشكور علي جهودك المتواصله في المنتدي 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## awabtaha (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اولا: يتم تصميم الاعمدة كي لا تنهار انهيارا مفاجئا (بالانبعاج) انما لتنهار اما (أ) بالدهس (في الخرسانة أو الفولاذ) اذا كان العمود محملا تحميلا محوريا أو (ب) بالدهس في الخرسانة او الشد في الفولاذ في حالة التحميل المحوري مع الثني و في جميع الاحوال الانهيار ليس بالفجائي لأنه في البدئ يتم تحديد ما اذا كان العمود قصيرا (لا ينهار بالانبعاج) أو نحيلا (تكون عرضة بالانبعاج) ثم نستخدم معادلات التصميم المناسبة لكل حالة بما يؤكد ان الانهيار لا يحدث بالانبعاج ففي حالة الاعمدة النحيلة نصمم الاعمدة لعزم اضافي ينتج من الانبعاج 
ثانيا: ان الخرسانة المسلحة مادة مركبة (فولاذ + خرسانة) و مثل هذه المواد قد تنهار بفك الارتباط بين مكوناتها. و حتى نضمن ترابط جيد بين القضبان و الخرسانة يجب ان تكون الخرسانة جيدة بذاتها و مدكوكة جيدا حول قضبان التسليح أي محيطة بها احاطة كاملة هذا الدك الجيد يضعف في وجود كثافة من قضبان التسليح حتى اذا تم توزيعها في قلب المقطع تصبح النسبة بين مساحة الفولاذ الى مساحة الخرسانة في هي من يحكم جودة الترابط بين المادتين (الفولاذ و الخرسانة) هذا الكلام موجود منتاثرا هنا و هناك في الاجابات الواردة في هذه المشاركة اردنا هنا ان نجمعها مع التعليل لها
والله اعلم
سلامات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> كلامك مظبوط جداً يا اخ ميخائيل - والموضوع ببساطه هو تحجيم دور الحديد في حدود معينه لا يتعداها - وهي الحد الاقصي لنسبة الحديد - حتي نترك الفرصه لعمل الخرسانه في مقاومة الاجهادات حيث انها معنيه بمقاومة الضغط ومهمله في الشد
> والحديد طبعا بيقاوم ضغط ايضاً وبقيمه عاليه تساوي مقاومته في الشد ولكنها مشروطه بعدم حدوث الانبعاج وبالتالي تصبح الخرسانه اجدي وانفع لانها غير مشروطه
> 
> وعلشان كده في ال composite sections design تجد ان نسبة الحديد في هذا النوع من القطاعات اكبر لان الشرط اللازم لتشغيل الحديد وهو عدم حدوث الانبعاج يتم تحقيقه بعمل steel plates خارجيه اضافيه ذات سماكه معينه للقطاع ككل تمنع ان يحدث هذا الانبعاج وتجعله يتحول الي قوي شد علي هذه steel plates المصنوعه من الحديد وبالتالي نستفيد من مقاومة الحديد للشد في هذه الجزئيه علي ال steel plates
> ...


 أخى الفاضل مهندس محى
يشرفنا حضورك معنا تلك المشاركة وأسمح لى أن أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة
وأشكرك أيضا لما تقوم به من مشاركات واراء وتحليلات غاية فى الروعة 
أتمنى لك كل الخير أخى العزيز
كما اشكر كل زملائنا الذين يقدمون ايضا وجهات نظر جيدة وتسهم فى تطوير ذلك النقاش 
تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يونيو 2010)

awabtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اولا: يتم تصميم الاعمدة كي لا تنهار انهيارا مفاجئا (بالانبعاج) انما لتنهار اما (أ) بالدهس (في الخرسانة أو الفولاذ) اذا كان العمود محملا تحميلا محوريا أو (ب) بالدهس في الخرسانة او الشد في الفولاذ في حالة التحميل المحوري مع الثني و في جميع الاحوال الانهيار ليس بالفجائي لأنه في البدئ يتم تحديد ما اذا كان العمود قصيرا (لا ينهار بالانبعاج) أو نحيلا (تكون عرضة بالانبعاج) ثم نستخدم معادلات التصميم المناسبة لكل حالة بما يؤكد ان الانهيار لا يحدث بالانبعاج ففي حالة الاعمدة النحيلة نصمم الاعمدة لعزم اضافي ينتج من الانبعاج
> ثانيا: ان الخرسانة المسلحة مادة مركبة (فولاذ + خرسانة) و مثل هذه المواد قد تنهار بفك الارتباط بين مكوناتها. و حتى نضمن ترابط جيد بين القضبان و الخرسانة يجب ان تكون الخرسانة جيدة بذاتها و مدكوكة جيدا حول قضبان التسليح أي محيطة بها احاطة كاملة هذا الدك الجيد يضعف في وجود كثافة من قضبان التسليح حتى اذا تم توزيعها في قلب المقطع تصبح النسبة بين مساحة الفولاذ الى مساحة الخرسانة في هي من يحكم جودة الترابط بين المادتين (الفولاذ و الخرسانة) هذا الكلام موجود منتاثرا هنا و هناك في الاجابات الواردة في هذه المشاركة اردنا هنا ان نجمعها مع التعليل لها
> والله اعلم
> سلامات


 زميلنا الفاضل
أشكرك على مجهودتك وعلى مشاركتك معنا ذلك النقاش الرائع
ولكننا فى مشاركتنا قبل السابقة لا نتحدث عن حدوث الأنبعاج فى العمود ككل
أن ذلك هو ما يعرف ب الأنبعاج الكلى للعنصر الأنشائى 
ّن ذلك على مايبدو لى هو ما تتحدث عنه فى تحليلك الرائع حقا
لكننا نتحدث عن الأنبعاج الجزء الذى قد يحدث فى قضبان التسليح وهى محملة بقوى الضغط
إن ذلك النوع من الانبعاج هو ما يعرف بالأنبعاج الجزئى للعنصر الأنشائى
وقد تداركت الكودات خطورة تلك الظاهرة بأن وضعت حددودا للمسافات التى توضع بين الكانات الأفقية للأعمدة لتلافى حدوث ذلك الأنهيار

تحياتى وشكرى لك زملينا الفاضل


----------



## mansr (2 مايو 2011)

متي يكون هناك مومنت على العمود....؟؟؟؟
ولكم الشكر


----------



## هبه المهندسه (25 مايو 2011)

عندما تتعرض الاعمدة الى قوى ناتجة من وزن المنشأ فأن القوة تتحول الى قوى شدية والخرسانة لاتتحمل قوى شد فنضع حديد التسليح ولكن بصورة اقتصادية لان اذا اضفنا كمية كبيرة من الحديد فان مقطع الخرسانة تقل وبالتالي الحديد لال يستحمل قوة الضغط وعندئذ يحدث الانبعاج في الحديد مخلص الكلام الاعمدة تتعرض لقوة شد وضغط فعندئذ لابد من وضع الحديد لتحمل قوة الشد والخرسانة لتحمل قوة الانضغاط المهندسة هباوة العراقية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 مايو 2011)

هبه المهندسه قال:


> عندما تتعرض الاعمدة الى قوى ناتجة من وزن المنشأ فأن القوة تتحول الى قوى شدية والخرسانة لاتتحمل قوى شد فنضع حديد التسليح ولكن بصورة اقتصادية لان اذا اضفنا كمية كبيرة من الحديد فان مقطع الخرسانة تقل وبالتالي الحديد لال يستحمل قوة الضغط وعندئذ يحدث الانبعاج في الحديد مخلص الكلام الاعمدة تتعرض لقوة شد وضغط فعندئذ لابد من وضع الحديد لتحمل قوة الشد والخرسانة لتحمل قوة الانضغاط المهندسة هباوة العراقية


 
نعم ما أشرت إليه صحيح فيما اذا كان العمود معرض لعزوم تؤدى لظهور قوى شد
ولكن هناك حالات يكون العمود معرض لضغط محورى أى بأتجاه موازى للعمود
فى تلك الحالة الحديد يستخدم فقط لعمل ما يعرف بال confinment or cage وذلك لجعل الكانات (الأساور )أو اللينكات تقوم بمقاومة قوى الشد التى ستتولد بالاتجاه الأفقى


----------



## Moh_agawi (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

​لا يوجد عمود غير معرض لقوى شد ​​العمود الوحيد المعرض لقوى ضغط فقط هو عمود نظرى رأسىcantilever  وقصير أيضا غير معرض لآى قوة رياح أو زلازل​ينقسم القطاع الى جزئين جزء الضغط يتحمله الخرسانة وجزء الشد يتحمله الحديد وكلما زاد الحديد فى منطقة الشد يتحرك محور التعادل ناحية االضغط مما يؤدى الى نقص فى مساحة الضغط وبالتالى يقل قوة تحمل العمود للضغط ​وبأستمرار زيادة الحديد يتحول القطاع الى تحمل قوة الشد فقط ( قطاع شد) وفى هذه الحالة قطاع الخرسانة بالكامل وصل الى حد التشرخ وأصبح غير فعال بالمرة​​لذا يجب المحافظة على القيم القصوى لتسليح الأعمدة ​​أما زيادة النسبة للآعمدة الطرفية فواضح أنها لتعرضها المباشر للآحمال الأفقية من رياح وزلازل لذا تم زيادة نسبة الحديد بها ​​والله أعلم​​وشكراً جزيلا لكم​​


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 يوليو 2011)

اذا تم وضع القصوي فيتم الحصول علي اقل قطاع خرساني طبقا للمعادله
pu=.35fcu*Ac+.67fy*As


----------



## asad* (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان الاهم في الاعمدة هو الخرسانة لكون الاعمدة من الاجزاء الانضغاطية وان الخرسانة ذات تحمل للضغط وبما ان الحدود القصوي للتسليح هي نسبة مئوية من مقطع العمود لذلك من الممكن النظر اليه من جهة معاكسة بان نسبة الخرسانة لاتقل عن قيمة ونسبة معينة من مقطع العمود فان كان نسبة الحديد لاتزيد عن 6 % معناه ان الخرسانة لا تقل عن 94 % من قطاع العمود 
وجود التسليح ليست لمقاومة الاحمال المسلطة انمالاسباب اخرى كالاجهادات الجانبية التي تحدث للاعمدة قوة الدفع الجانبي والذي نشاهده في فحص الاسطوانة لمعرفة المقاومة حيث تبدء الجوانب بالتفكك قبل حدوث الفشل


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (3 أكتوبر 2011)

نسبة الحديد في الاعمدة الطرفية اعلى منها في الوسطية
لان الاعمدة الوسطية تكون ممسوكة من اربع جهات مثلا والطرفية من جهتين فقط


----------



## nabilco (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> شكرا لجميع المهندسين على الأهتمام و الرد السريع , بس عندي ملاحظة تانية أذا كانت نسبة الحديد القصوى للأعمدة وضعت لأغراض تنفيذية لتلافي مشكلة حدوث تعشيش للخرسانة في أماكن الوصلات لماذا تختلف نسب الحديد القصوى في الاعمدة حسب مكان العمود ( وسطي , طرفي , ركني ) مع ملاحظة أنها في العمود الوسطي تكون النسبة أكبر من العمود الطرفي و النسبة للعمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني ( مع أن كمية الحديد في وصلات الأعمدة مع الكمرات تكون أكبر في حالة العمود الوسطي عن العمود الطرفي و في العمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني نظرا لأختلاف عدد الكمرات المحملة على كل عمود )
> أليس من المنطقي أن تكون نسب حديد التسليح في الأعمدة الوسطية أقل من الأعمدة الطرفية و في الأعمدة الطرفية أقل من الركنية ؟



عادة و تسهيلا للتنفيذ تصمم الأعمدة وسطية و طرفية و ركنية متماثلة من ناحية الأبعاد لذا تكون نسب الحديد القصوى مختلفة ففي العمود الوسطي تكون النسبة أكبر من العمود الطرفي و النسبة للعمود الطرفي أكبر من العمود الركني تبعا للأحمال


----------



## wissam 1973 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

Mostafa Farghaly قال:


> أخى العزيز
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد أعدتنى بسؤالك هذا للسنوات الأوالى من دراستى بكلية الهندسة وعلى الأخص السنة الأولى فى القسم المدنى ، ولقد درسنا فى هذه السنة سلوك الخرسانة أثناء مراحل التحميل المختلفة للقطاع الخرسانى .
> وقد تعلمنا أنه عند التصميم يوج ثلاثة أنواع من أنواع الإنهيار وهى كما يلى :
> ...



sudden failure is compression failure
thanks for all subscribers


----------



## م/محمد هندى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## DrSamirMMB (6 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125151&page=6#ixzz1ielLBzEZ


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mostafa farghaly 

 
_أخى العزيز 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد أعدتنى بسؤالك هذا للسنوات الأوالى من دراستى بكلية الهندسة وعلى الأخص السنة الأولى فى القسم المدنى ، ولقد درسنا فى هذه السنة سلوك الخرسانة أثناء مراحل التحميل المختلفة للقطاع الخرسانى .
وقد تعلمنا أنه عند التصميم يوج ثلاثة أنواع من أنواع الإنهيار وهى كما يلى :
Tension failure & compression failure & balance failure
وسأقوم بشرح الأنواع الثلاثة فيما يلى :
أولاً balance failure : وفى هذه الحالة يتم التصميم لكى يحدث إنهيار فى الحديد فى نفس الوقت الذى يحدث فيه إنهيار فى الخرسانة ويحدث نتيجة لذلك ما يسمى بالإنهيار المتوازن (balance failure ) وهذا النوع يفضل فى التصميم لأنه عند حدوثه نجد بعض التصدعات فى العناصر الخرسانية قبل حدوث الإنهيار الكامل والذى ينتج عنه إتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية وسرعة مغادرة المنشا .

اخي الفاضل هذا النوع- يستخدم نظرياً فقط لاجراء الحسابات التصميميه- ولكنه لا يفضل في التصميم علي ارض الواقع لانه لن يعطي انذارات حيث انه انهيار متوازن اي ان الحديد يصل للخضوع والخرسانه تصل للنهيار في نفس الوقت وبالتالي فلن نحصل علي انذارات الا اذا قللنا نسبة الحديد ليصبح القطاع تسليحه اقل وبالتالي ينهار الحديد قبل الخرسانه ونحصل علي الانذارات ولهذا السبب نجد ان القطاعات الخرسانيه لها نسبة حديد قصوي لا تتعداها لضمان الانهيار المطيلي للقطاع 

ثانياً compression failure : وفى هذه الحالة يتم التصميم لكى يحدث إنهيار فى الخرسانة أولاً ثم يحدث بعد ذلك إنهيار فى الحديد ويحدث نتيجة لذلك ما يسمى بالإنهيار الفجائى ( sudden failure ) وهذا النوع لا يفضل لأنه من الممكن أن ينتج عنه خسائر فى الأرواح عند إنهيار المنشآت ولا يوجد أى إنذار عند حدوثه . 
ثالثاً tension failure : وفى هذه الحالة يتم التصميم لكى يحدث إنهيار فى الحديد أولاً ثم يحدث بعد ذلك إنهيار فى الخرسانة ويحدث نتيجة لذلك ما يسمى بالإنهيار الفجائى ( sudden failure ) وهذا النوع لا يفضل لأنه من الممكن أن ينتج عنه خسائر فى الأرواح عند إنهيار المنشآت ولا يوجد أى إنذار عند حدوثه .
ومما سبق يوجد نسب حديد تسليح قصوى في القطاعات لأنه إذا زادت نسبة الحديد فى القطاعات عن نسبة معينة سيكون الإنفعال فى الحديد اكبر- اقل وليس اكبر - من الإنفعال المطلوب فى الخرسانة حتى لا يحدث الإنهيار فى الخرسانة فيؤدى ذلك إلى حدوث ما يعرف بـ ( sudden failure )
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

*أخي الكريم*
*لايوجد مايعرف بالانهيار الفجائي نتيجة قصور حديد التسليح ( الشد)، فهذا النوع من الانهيار يتم ببطئ حيث ان الحديد يتم تمدده مع صغر قطاعه لحين وصول القطاع الى قوة اكبر من تحملة فيتم الانهيار .*
*وعلى ماتقدم هناك خطأ فادح يقع به بعضا من المهندسين بزيادة حديد التسليح خصوصا في الجسور منطقة الشد مما يؤدي الى الانهيار الفجائي بسبب تهشيم الخرسانة ، ذلك مالم يتم زيادة معادلة في حديد الضغط ( ويعتبر هذا من الحالات غير الاقتصادية إذ لالزوم لمثل هاتين الزيادة) *​_


----------



## محمد حامد صلاح (27 سبتمبر 2013)

DrSamirMMB قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125151&page=6#ixzz1ielLBzEZ
> 
> 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mostafa farghaly
> ...


 جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

